# Room codes - sort of



## hurnik

Maybe we could make this a sticky, and as we get info, put/edit the sticky?

So I emailed the HGVC folks about the room codes.  Glad I did because I booked something that didn't indicate it had a lock off and it was/did.

Here's what I received back.  I'm probably going to keep emailing and request specific codes for each resort.  We'll see how *that* goes.

_Good afternoon,




The unit codes depends on the resort specifically.  For Tuscany Village, the 1BR vs 1BB difference is that the 1BR connects with a  studio (STD) to make a 2LK (2 bedroom).  The 1BB is a standalone unit.  


What each code means however, is dependent on the specific resort.  




2LO and 2LK are typically lock off units- again, units that are connected in order to make that unit such as the example I used above. 


The 2BR connects with an ST3 (again at Tuscany) to make a 3LK- 3 bedroom. 


2BB and 2BD are standalone units- nothing connects to them. 




Sadly I can’t provide an easier answer, it is a bit complicated.  The coding is more for inventory purposes.  For the member it is important to read the unit descriptions to be sure it fits your needs.  *It also helps when trying to modify- if you are trying to add nights for instance, it has to be in the same unit type and same unit code- if you book an 1BB- you can only add nights that are in a 1BB, not in a 1BR.*




I hope this helps, please let us know if you have any questions.




Kind Regards,_


----------



## alwysonvac

hurnik said:


> ...Here's what I received back.  *I'm probably going to keep emailing and request specific codes for each resort*.  We'll see how *that* goes.
> 
> _Good afternoon....
> Sadly I can’t provide an easier answer, it is a bit complicated.  The coding is more for inventory purposes.  __*For the member it is important to read the unit descriptions to be sure it fits your needs.*__... _



I'm confused. Why would you keep emailing about the resort codes instead of following their instructions to read the unit descriptions? 

For example, here are the unit descriptions for the two bedrooms at SeaWorld

*2 Bedroom (2LO)*
Size 1,278 sqft Accommodates 6 guests
This spacious two-bedroom, two-bathroom suite with screened balcony or patio features a master bedroom with king-size bed and bathroom with a free-standing shower and separate soaking tub. The second bedroom is furnished with a king-size bed, bathroom with a standard shower/tub combination, and *convenient kitchenette, and can be easily locked off* from the main living area to create a relaxing element of privacy. The suite includes a generous living room with separate dining area, large TV with cable and DVD player, and queen-size sleeper sofa, as well as a full kitchen and washer/dryer.

*2 Bedroom (2BB)*
Size 1,278 sqft Accommodates 6 guests
This spacious two-bedroom, two-bathroom suite with screened balcony or patio features a master bedroom with king-size bed and bathroom with a free-standing shower and separate tub. The second bedroom is furnished with a queen-size bed, bathroom with a standard shower/tub combination, and full-size sleeper sofa. The suite includes a generous living room with separate dining area, TV with cable and DVD player, and queen-size sleeper sofa, as well as a full kitchen and washer/dryer.

*2 Bedroom (2LK)*
Size 1,278 sqft Accommodates 6 guests
This spacious two-bedroom, two-bathroom suite with screened balcony or patio features a master bedroom with king-size bed and bathroom with a free-standing shower and separate tub. The second bedroom is furnished with a queen-size bed, bathroom with a standard shower/tub combination, full-size sleeper sofa bed and *convenient kitchenette, and can be easily locked off *from the main living area to create a relaxing element of privacy. The suite includes a generous living room with separate dining area, large TV with cable and DVD player, and queen-size sleeper sofa, as well as a full kitchen and washer/dryer.

*2 Bedroom (2BR)*
Size 1,278 sqft Accommodates 6 guests
This spacious two-bedroom, two-bathroom suite with screened balcony or patio features a master bedroom with king-size bed and bathroom with a free-standing shower and separate tub. The second bedroom is furnished with two double beds and a bathroom with standard shower/tub combination. The suite includes a generous living room with separate dining area, TV with cable and DVD player, and queen-size sleeper sofa, as well as a full kitchen and washer/dryer.​[/QUOTE]


----------



## hurnik

Did you check other resorts and other room types?

For example, Tuscany 1 BR makes no mention that it's a lock off unit

Here's the Tuscany 1 BB description:
This spacious one-bedroom, one-bathroom suite with screened balcony or patio features a master bedroom with king-size bed and bathroom with a free-standing shower and separate whirlpool jet tub. The suite includes a generous living room with separate dining area, large TV with cable and DVD player, and queen-size sleeper sofa, as well as a full kitchen and washer/dryer.

Here's the Tuscany 1 BR description:
This spacious one-bedroom, one-bathroom suite with screened balcony or patio features a master bedroom with king-size bed and bathroom with a free-standing shower and separate whirlpool jet tub. The suite includes a generous living room with separate dining area, large TV with cable and DVD player, and queen-size sleeper sofa, as well as a full kitchen and washer/dryer.

They are verbatim.  Yet, the 1 BR is a lock-off per the email from Hilton.  (I personally avoid the lock off rooms due to sound/noise from the other side).


Studios at Tuscany:
STD says:
This cozy studio with screened balcony or patio features a large bedroom with king-size bed, bathroom with a standard shower/tub combination, TV with cable and DVD player, and small dining area, as well as a convenient kitchenette with small refrigerator, microwave, sink, coffee maker, dishes and utensils. 

ST3 says:
This cozy studio with screened balcony or patio features a large bedroom with king-size bed, bathroom with a standard shower/tub combination, TV with cable and DVD player, and small dining area, as well as a convenient kitchenette with small refrigerator, microwave, sink, coffee maker, dishes and utensils. 

Again, identical descriptions, but inferred by the rep/email that the ST3 is a connecting (lockoff) room and the STD is not.


Same with Elara:
Studio SL3 and SLP have identical descriptions.  I'm betting one is a lock off.

And there's a slew of others that have different codes and yet the descriptions are the same.


----------



## alwysonvac

hurnik said:


> ...*For example, Tuscany 1 BR makes no mention that it's a lock off unit*
> 
> ...They are verbatim.  Yet, the 1 BR is a lock-off per the email from Hilton. * (I personally avoid the lock off rooms due to sound/noise from the other side).*



Ok, got it. Sorry, I misunderstood the issue. 
They should be able to easily fix that by updating the unit descriptions. Perhaps write an email to make sure that gets added to the next set of system enhancements.


----------

